# Flax seeds - how much to feed?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Basically, it's in the title...  I want to add flax seeds to the diet, but... How much should I feed? They get very little pellets with added BOSS (like lb/twice day).


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm assuming that you know to add the new food gradually over a few weeks, I would go to max about 1/4 to 1/2 a cup.
You could also talk to your vet about what he thinks is right for your horses.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

You should check out OMEGA HORSESHINE - an awesome product - 1/2 to 1 cup daily (I use 1/2) - it is stabilized and freshly milled and human food grade. It has a shelf life of 1 year so you don't need to refrigerate or worry about the consumption rate. It has made quite a difference in my horses!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I buy milled food grade flax seed at Walmart and add less than probably 1/4 cup once a day and wow! My arab mare was glowing the dark in 3-4 weeks - lol!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

deineria said:


> I buy milled food grade flax seed at Walmart and add less than probably 1/4 cup once a day and wow! My arab mare was glowing the dark in 3-4 weeks - lol!


oh my god deineria, your arabian is incredibly gorgeous. Your pic alone has sold me on adding flax seed to my boy's diet. Really beautiful!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

deineria said:


> I buy milled food grade flax seed at Walmart and add less than probably 1/4 cup once a day and wow! My arab mare was glowing the dark in 3-4 weeks - lol!


Interesting! I didn' know Walmart sells that. I got flax seeds from the local store (like $.75/pound).


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

*Flax*

An old TB trainer turned me on to flax in 92, I buy it from Landmark, 50lb bag is about thirty dollars, and add up to 1/2 a cup. Benefits range from skin and coat, to immune system, you will love it.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

I learned from an horse shoer that flaxseed works well as a joint supplement too. We use it on our old horses and it has worked amazing. We purchase our from a local wholefoods co-op and the secret it is you buy it whole and then grind it with a coffee grinder which releases the omegas and good stuff. I feel a old bute container with it and then give them 2-3 scoops (old bute scoops) once a day and it works great.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

hiwaythreetwenty said:


> I learned from an horse shoer that flaxseed works well as a joint supplement too. We use it on our old horses and it has worked amazing. We purchase our from a local wholefoods co-op and the secret it is you buy it whole and then grind it with a coffee grinder which releases the omegas and good stuff. I feel a old bute container with it and then give them 2-3 scoops (old bute scoops) once a day and it works great.


Yeah, I heard that too that you want to grind them every morning. That's what I don't quite understand HOW does it release omega if you do so? :shock:


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't have to grind them every morning I fill a container with ground flax seed and it last at least 2 weeks. As for how it releases the omegas from what I understand when you change the physical structure of the seed you change the chemical break down also. Sort of like soybeans whole and ground soybeans. The structure is different therefore they cause a reaction which is what makes the omegas


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I LOVE flax seed! 

here are before and afters of my horses ... (Brodies before is right when i got him so his after looks even better b/c he has more weight haha)

oh and i just feed them a hand full each night in their Strategy


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

I have researched the idea of grinding flax seeds and stumbled on many sites that say you do not have to grind for horses (humans, yes, but horses no). Horses (with good digestive function) have the ability to digest the flax seeds and absorb the omega 3 fatty acids via the digestion. If they could not digest flax seeds, the seeds would appear whole in the manure. I have been feeding whole flax for a while and never see it whole in the manure. Also, flax seeds are really hard on coffee grinders. If you grind it each morning, you will find you will go through coffee grinder every few months. I hope this helps! Here is a great site that corroborates what I just said: Flax Seed: How and why to feed it EQUINE Ink


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting the link, aynelson! 

kchfuller, yes I can see the difference!


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for that post, thankfully I haven't gone through any grinders but man it is nice to know I no longer have to grind them. Awesome article, I am always jealous when people find the information I want on the web, I search everything - product reviews, facts vs myths etc before I will try anything with my animals. I had read the benefits of flax seed but found no where that said it didn't need ground. Thank you again for sharing


----------

